# Recovery of a Messerschmitt Me109G in Holland



## Kingscoy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello,

I wanted to share with you all the remarkable story of a recovery of a 109 which became a true voyage to the past for all involved.

This story was also published at our website. Our new site is still under construction. Once operational the photo's will tell the rest of this story.

Best wishes,
Sander


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2009)

Interesting read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for that!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2009)

Very interesting....


----------

